# Where do you learn about good books?



## Autumn Jordon (Jul 21, 2010)

I used to go the bookstore and search the shelves. First, it was the cover that caught my eye or an author's name whom I've heard about. Then I'd read the back cover blurb and if intrigued would read the first few pages. Now, I've found while cyber-shopping covers are no longer in the game in drawing my interest. I could spend hours clicking through pages searching for a book of interest.

So my question is, do you come to Amazon store with a book in mind, and if so where are you learning about the book? Or, do you search kindle store one click at a time?

Thanks!

_--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I most often find books when I am looking at a book on Amazon, and I look below to see "what other customers who bought this book also purchased." If the cover appeals to me, I will click on them and read the description. If it sounds interesting, I add it to a wishlist, or I sample or purchase it.

I finished a book today - Because of Mr. Terupt - that had two books mentioned during the story, and I ended up buying both of them today.

I also browse the new ebooks at the Philly and Chicago libraries weekly, and if they appeal to me I add them to my library wishlist, or put them on hold.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

I also find that the "what others have purchased" works out reasonably well.  It is a bit harder and sometimes a bit slow to open up the 'preview' on many of the books (where's in a real book store it's so much quicker to pick it up, flick through... and decide).

Do you read the reviews of a book?  I find if there's nothing but 5-star reviews I tend to be a tad cautious, though I suppose that's a bit prejudice.

Paul.


----------



## Autumn Jordon (Jul 21, 2010)

Pidgeon92, So covers do it for you too. LOL

I've peeked at books under other customers purchased this too, but if I'm in the mood for something totally different that doesn't work. 

Do you watch NY Times best seller lists, or Publisher Weekly, or RT magazine? 

MRPLD,
Yeah but if you have an hour drive to the closest book store it's still quicker. 

I do read reviews and I think you can see the honest reviews whether they're 5 stars or not. Some novels are worth the ton of 5 stars.
Having less than 5 stars doesn't turn me against the books. Infact, books that have a wide range of ratings peek my interest because they moved the readers to speak up. Whether I'll agree with the 5 stars or the 2 stars I wouldn't know unless I read the book.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

> I do read reviews and I think you can see the honest reviews whether they're 5 stars or not.


So long as they're intermixed amongst other non 5-star reviews and the review content actually seems human, as opposed to being cookie-cut it's okay. The ones I'm referring to are the sort that have rather terse reviews accompanying the 5-stars, things like "OMGZ, I couldn't put this down". or "The best book ever written".


----------



## Autumn Jordon (Jul 21, 2010)

I've read a few of those OMG, I couldn't put the book down novels.  Reviewing them that way, was reaction to the book at that time. They fulfilled a desire or need I had at the time and took me away.  I don't come by them often.

Now, ARCHING BROW, The best book ever statement, I'd have to agree with you. I'd be skepical.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

Most of the books I read now are recommended by members of a couple mystery discussion groups I belong to. I also read books based on reviews posted other writers and online friends I network with. I haven't browsed a bookstore in ages. 
L.J.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Autumn Jordon said:


> Pidgeon92, So covers do it for you too. LOL
> 
> Do you watch NY Times best seller lists, or Publisher Weekly, or RT magazine?


Covers, certainly. I also like clever titles.

I don't care for best sellers lists, like I don't care for reality TV. I tend to shy away from things that are popular.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> ...I don't care for best sellers lists, like I don't care for reality TV. I tend to shy away from things that are popular.


While there are some best-sellers I've liked, generally speaking, I agree: national best-seller lists are usually better at helping me decide what _not_ to read.


----------



## Autumn Jordon (Jul 21, 2010)

LJ, Do you belong to Goodreads. I've picked up a few titles there through discussions. 

Pidgeon and nogdog, Really? You shy away from Hot lists. That's interesting? 

Does anyone surf review communities at all?


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

Autumn Jordon said:


> LJ, Do you belong to Goodreads. I've picked up a few titles there through discussions.
> 
> Pidgeon and nogdog, Really? You shy away from Hot lists. That's interesting?
> 
> Does anyone surf review communities at all?


If Goodreads counts as a review community, then I do look through there. However, it's mostly to help choose what's next to read from my TBR and not to get on the TBR list in the first place.

It is rare that a fiction title on the best-sellers list appeals to me. A non-fiction best-seller is more likely to appeal as long as I stay away from the political stuff.

Mostly, I get reading recommendations from book clubs and peers. I've also got a slowly growing list of authors who I'll read sight-unseen. "Officially" published reviews like the NYTBR mean little to me, and there's very few book blogs that I spend any time on.


----------



## S.J. Harris (Feb 10, 2011)

I've been looking for good indie books lately, so when I see a cover I like I'll click on it and read the description. From there I'll read the sample and then if everything looks good I'll buy the book.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Mostly from writer's posts here at KindleBoard. Sometimes something that is written in the cafe or the bazaar, but mostly in the other areas. Type something witty or profound or just prove to me that you are a person who may write stories I would like because you are entertaining.. It could be in not quite kindle where you made me laugh, or an experience you have had that brought tears to your eyes and mine too. You may have explained something that I finally understood and if you can do that, maybe we can relate for a whole book or even a series. I read a lot of posts her at KindleBoards, and respond to many of them. I also have a large to be read pile, and a post you make about something else may move your book towards or even to the top of it. Of course I also learn that I most likely would not like a writer from they way they post here as well.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Autumn Jordon said:


> Does anyone surf review communities at all?


I do. If I find anything interesting with good reviews, I'll head over to Amazon and check the prices. I do try to remember to access Amazon via KB.


----------



## beckyj20 (Jun 12, 2010)

I find most of the books I read from recommendations from people on goodreads. I belong to a few different groups that have my same interest and see what they are reading. Before I found goodreads, I would walk around Borders and when a book cover caught my eye I would read the back to see if it sounded good.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

I browse the recommendations on Amazon and the bookshelves of groups I belong to on Goodreads. I also subscribe to a lot of books blogs in certain genres. I also find stuff when browsing for material to post on my blog.


----------



## Tom Schreck (Dec 12, 2010)

Book conventios are wonderful for meeting new writers and being introduced to new books...often give aways!


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a number of ways of finding new authors (new for me at least).


The good old browse for interesting titles and covers at the library and book store. At the library this is a great method, in the book store it usually takes a bit of name recognition too.
Amazon has a pretty decent recommendations list, once you do enough reviews and buys, etc.
Covers and overviews - seen where ever on the forums. Have seen a number of new authors this way.
Recommendations/reviews - although I usually go looking for these in searches to find similar books or authors to something I have enjoyed.
So far this has been pretty successful and I'm finding 4/5 of my new authors/books are winners.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

It depends on the kind of book I'm interested in at the moment.  If I want a high-brow read, I'll look at the suggestions from National Public Radio.  They put out reading lists every so often.

If I want a fun read, I'll look to Goodreads recommendations, or I'll ask my friends.  Or, if I'm really looking to read something different, I'll ask my kids, lol.


----------



## BMathison (Feb 4, 2011)

1.  Word of mouth -- usually people who are in book clubs and do the "reviewing" for me first.
2.  My mother/daughter book club.  It's really eye-opening what teens are reading these days!
3.  Amazon's recommendations, although it kind of freaks me out how much they know about me.  
4.  Goodreads
5.  Amazon's "what other people bought" list


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I usually take a look at a book after it's been recommended by someone else. I then read the blurb and scan a few of the reviews.

Debra


----------



## Autumn Jordon (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm from a family of non-readers. I know terrible. They all should be ashamed.  So that makes me the black sheep with the darkest coat since I'm also an author.  I'd LOL, but it really isn't funny.

You all are awesome for taking the time to reply.   I love romantic comedies and ROMANTIC suspense, I emphasized romantic because it seems there are so many novels classified as romantic suspense that IMO are clearly thrillers boarding on horror. Recommendations from family are out. I've found Goodreads to be a good source. 

Anyone else have any suggestions?  Does anyone belong to a publisher's community?


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

NogDog said:


> While there are some best-sellers I've liked, generally speaking, I agree: national best-seller lists are usually better at helping me decide what _not_ to read.


LOL -- the cynic in me says that those best-seller lists represent publishers' hype more than actual numbers of readers. I have a couple friends who always buy the latest hot thing, only to leave it to sit on a shelf to collect dust, unread.

I find new books to read a lot of places . . . browsing the book store shelves where titles and covers catch my eye, lists on Amazon and Goodreads, recs from friends, book clubs . . . one of the most interesting places I found books was when I read Stephen King's _Danse Macabre_ years ago and he analyzed books that he liked in the horror genre.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

In no particular order:

word-of-mouth
Amazon recommendations
Goodreads
other review blogs
new books from authors I've liked in the past (brand loyalty?)
NPR


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

.... honestly, I need to _stop_ getting suggestions. I think I have about 600 books on my ereaders that I have _not yet read_. 500+ on my Amazon wishlist. I should spend more time reading, and less time looking for books to read.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

I usually do one of the following

Browse Amazon(recommendations, like this book etc)
Kindle Boards for good Indies 
Goodreads
Look at wal-mart/target/bookstore when I'm at one for covers that catch my eye


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

Mostly word of mouth and what's on other people's bookshelves.


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

Outside of Amazon's links and lists and recommendations, I can also recommend the site *Goodreads.com*.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

I sure don't go by any recommendations that a web page came up with based on other things that I have read. My usual reaction to the suggestions is "Are you out of your digital mind?" Then again, maybe I'm hard to figure out.


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

I read a lot of romance and I find the romance review blogs helpful. I can almost always tell from a review if I'm going to like the book or not and it is a good way to discover some new authors. My faves are:

All About Romance News & Commentary Blog - Their web site posts about 55 reviews a month so there is plenty of inspiration. They grade each book and also note the level of sensuality if you want clean or if you want steamy.
http://www.likesbooks.com/blog/

Smart Bitches, Trashy Books - intelligent and occasionally hilarious, lots of industry info, my favorite
http://www.smartbitchestrashybooks.com/index.php

Dear Author - reviews are written in the form of letters to the author, also has industry info
http://dearauthor.com/wordpress/

True Romance - official Borders blog, has lots of author interview videos
http://bordersblog.com/trueromance/

Gossamer Obsessions - doesn't post as often as the others but the reviews are extremely amusing with the abbreviated plots and romance convention checklists
http://gossamerobsessions.blogspot.com


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Word of mouth
covers and catchy titles (I'm shallow that way)
favorite authors

I tend to stay away from reviews because they often give away too much of the plot for me.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

Luvmy4brats, I'm loving your new avatar. =) Okay back to our regularly scheduled program...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Alice Y. Yeh said:


> Luvmy4brats, I'm loving your new avatar. =) Okay back to our regularly scheduled program...


Thanks 

I "borrowed" it from someone on another forum I lurk on.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

My main two sources are *Kindle Boards * and *Red Adept Reviews*. I also check out *Kindle Nation Daily*.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

it's terrible of me to say covers get me since mine probably need work. Then if I've heard a lot about a book, I'll grab it up. I've bought just based on covers, though.

where do i look? I check goodreads, and I check Pixel of Ink, and Daily Cheap reads. and here, of course.


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

Also, those of you on twitter should check out the #fridayreads hashtag. Every Friday, thousands of people tweet what they (or their spouses or kids, etc.) are currently reading. So, it's better than a best-seller list in that people have actually cracked these books open and they're digging through them. Since the beginning of the year, they've been averaging over 5000 participants each Friday.

I believe each week's tweets are archived somewhere for later reference.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

ooooo. great idea! also check out #samplesunday for lots of links to writer blogs with samples online.


----------



## Autumn Jordon (Jul 21, 2010)

Great suggestions! I recently heard of the hashtags communties but didn't know these.

Chipotle, Jim C., theapatra Thanks for the suggestions.  I'll have to check them out.

If any of you would like to friend me on Goodreads, please send my an invite. I'd love to keep up with your suggestions. 

Someone mentioned Knidle Daily--what is that?


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

friend me on goodreads here if you like:

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4373628.Thea_Atkinson


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I do almost no browsing.  I rarely read something that someone has not recommended to me.  But I read a lot of reviews (especially with non-fiction).  With fiction it is more about the authors I like.  But still I listen to reviews and friends.  I really like goodreads though.

(Although like others, I have way too many book in my to read pile.  I am a to read soon stack of paper books, then a to read later stack in a back bedroom and hundreds on the kindle.)


----------



## Autumn Jordon (Jul 21, 2010)

Well, It looks like goodreads is the overwheleming favorite place to join communities and find book recommendations, besides browsing the shelves at bookstores. Since I started the discussion with buying books to read on knidle in mind, going to a bookstore would defeat one of the purposes of having a knidle. I'll see you there.

Thanks!
Autumn Jordon
_--- edited... no self-promotion in posts outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## bashfulreader (Jan 29, 2011)

pidgeon92 said:


> .... honestly, I need to _stop_ getting suggestions. I think I have about 600 books on my ereaders that I have _not yet read_. 500+ on my Amazon wishlist. I should spend more time reading, and less time looking for books to read.


  My numbers aren't quite as high as yours, but they're getting close.

I started a "wish to read" list, just on an Excel spreadsheet, a few years ago. I started making notes, whenever someone mentioned something that sounded good. That list has absolutely exploded since getting my Kindle, and reading forums like this one, and Goodreads. I just discovered Goodreads "compare" feature, which is awesome. I can compare the books on my own "shelves" to any other reader, and if compatibility is really high, I can guess that there's a good chance I'll like other books that they liked.

I also find that there are a lot of readers in all sorts of unrelated forums. (I'm a Disney fan, and I get ideas for Disney-related books from my favorite Disney newsgroup, for example.)

The biggest additions since my Kindle, though, have definitely been all the wonderful indie authors that I see mentioned here, or on Amazon's Kindle forums.

I really need to stop looking, but "finding" books has become almost as much fun as reading them.


----------



## spiritualtramp (Feb 3, 2011)

I will echo the Goodreads sentiment. I also love clicking through Amazon's recommendations. I don't buy nearly as many books as I'd like. I'm trying really hard to read more this year.


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

I actually thought I'd be whittling down my Amazon wishlist when I received my nook so I can read library books. But noooo - now I have around 500 books on the Kindle, a list of cookbooks I want in print on my Amazon wishlist, and several hundred library ebooks TBR on wishlists for four different libraries after having my nook a little over a week. sigh It really is ridiculous!

Autumn, I suspect Kindle Daily is a blog - you can read the Amazon Daily Kindle blog for free on your Kindle for more book reviews. Sign up for it here - http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-Daily/dp/B000QFOD8E. Or perhaps they meant Kindle Nation Daily which is a blog. It is free online but costs 99 cents a month to read on your Kindle. http://kindlehomepage.blogspot.com/


----------



## Autumn Jordon (Jul 21, 2010)

The ideas keep coming. WOW! Thanks for the links, chipotle.  I'll check them out. 

Spritualtramp, Me too! I made it a goal last year to read outside my comfort zone (different genres). I read some really good stories but also those I couldn't finish. 

bashreader, I have tons (actual weight) of books I haven't read. I really should go through and donate them, but I keep thinking maybe I'll learn to speed read one day and have the time to read them all.  SIGH


----------



## Autumn Jordon (Jul 21, 2010)

Someone mentioned I forgot to read my goodreads addie. Here it is fine me and make suggestions for goodreads. http://www.goodreads.com/autumnjordon


----------



## mesmered (Feb 2, 2011)

Chitchat, I'd say.
Word of mouth initially, be that personally, or on the blog (www.mesmered.wordpress.com), Facebook and most recently Twitter as there are many links from people I'm following.
But also, like PIGEON92, by seeing what other people have bought below the title I am looking at on Amazon. it often works really well that way. I then go to the reviews and hope reviewers are being honest!

Being a fresh owner of a Kindle, I'm wary of overloading as it will be too daunting. Like going into the chocolate shop and wondering: 'Oh God, what do I _really_ want?'
Besides, stacked by the bed are eight print books still to be read. Slow and steady wins the race!


----------



## Brianna (Feb 4, 2011)

Honestly I will browse the web and if a cover jumps out at me I will then go look it up on Goodreads.com. Not only can I then read a brief synopsis but there are usually quite a few reviews and sometimes an author blog or link to the books website.  While I am on Goodreads I usually end up spotting more books that I then add to my TBR list.


----------



## Autumn Jordon (Jul 21, 2010)

mesmered, I'm a new kindle owner too (NOV 2010) and while my TBR pile is tiny, I'm sure it will grow. 

Brianna, It seems covers are important inorder to tempt the readers to take a peek. Thanks for chiming in.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I find my gems mostly from Amazon.com recommendations, Goodreads and word of mouth. Sadly, I don't often visit the library or bookstore any more; lack of time and I don't feel the need.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I used to just plow through amazon within my genre and sub genres and pick some that looked interesting.

Now that I discovered goodreads I go to groups there, look at the shelfs. I just also discovered the compare book feature on GR that someone mentioned in the GR thread. I didn't know about that. So I picked some people with decent amount of books within the genre groups and compared. Found a few that have match percentage in the 90's so I follow them. I get the feeds of books they rate and add that way.

I also use blogs specific to what I like reading, like romance. Now thanks to *chipotle* in this thread, I have a couple of more to add. 

I still use Amazon but I now tend to concentrate on specific publishers like Zebra, sourcebook, carina. They sell books that are more what I find acceptable to pay for ebooks so I filter by those names and then go through and look.

For a little older books I love using AAR likesbooks.com review system. Personally recent reviews there have not impressed me at all and made me roll my eyes a lot so I don't know whats going on there. Lot of new reviewer names there.

I find the best way for me to find what I want to read is going where people talk about the stuff I like. I don't mind trying new stuff genres and such and I do, but my bucket list is getting longer and longer and my puny human lifespan is not in compliance with that long list, so I just read what I want to read and thats that. 

To me the definition of a good book is something I enjoyed reading.


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

I'll be quite honest that I have so many free books from various writing conferences that I don't browse in bookstores anywhere near as often as I'd like to. But I've found a ton of new authors this way, and if I liked the free book, I tend to buy everything else they've written.

I also like the Amazon suggestions, and book covers are very important, both online and in brick and mortar stores.


----------



## mesmered (Feb 2, 2011)

@autumnjordan:
I agree with the bookcover. If done well, it certainly can entice. It's what I look at initially in a bookstore, but perversely online it is word of mouth (or similar) . But if the cover is a beautiful one (think Kinuko Craft from Juliet Marillier's YA books, or even something like The Girl with the Pearl Earring) then I'll enlarge and have a closer look.


----------



## Autumn Jordon (Jul 21, 2010)

Atunah, You're the first to say you shop by publisher. Interesting.

Amanda, Hi girl. I've found a few new authors through free books too. Would you download a free book?


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Word of mouth
> covers and catchy titles (I'm shallow that way)
> favorite authors
> 
> I tend to stay away from reviews because they often give away too much of the plot for me.


Same here   

-Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

Autumn, do you mean would I illegally download a free book or would I legally download a book if it was offered to me for free as a promotion?

To the first option -- no, never. Not only am an author, but I'm also a copyright attorney.

To the second option -- of course! I love free books!


----------



## Autumn Jordon (Jul 21, 2010)

Lol. I meant #2 as a free promotion.  I'd never download something illegal either. I'm the person who returns money if too much change is given. I believe what goes around comes around.


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

Got it. Yeah, I love free books! Who doesn't? If it's free, it's for me.

And if it's good, I go and buy the author's whole backlist and recommend them to my friends.


----------



## Christine Kersey (Feb 13, 2011)

I'll do a search for a particular topic, like "post-apocalyptic" and if a title looks interesting I'll also look at other titles in the "customers who bought this title also bought" section. I can (and have) spent hours browsing books this way.


----------



## Autumn Jordon (Jul 21, 2010)

Kersey, You're the first to mention topic. Do you use this method when searching for fiction novels?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Autumn Jordon said:


> Atunah, You're the first to say you shop by publisher. Interesting.


I like to reward those publishers that aren't price gouging I guess. I am lucky I guess because of the genre and subgenres I like to read, I found those that are in a more acceptable price range. When the big 5 priced their ebooks higher than before the agency model, I stopped buying a lot of those books. They have settled at 7.99 for those books, the same than the paperbacks. These genre fiction aren't usually released in hard back. To me a ebook should not cost as much as the paperback, it should be cheaper. A lot of those books used to be around 5.99 and now they price them all the same, no matter if older or new.

So to me that practice has a lot to do with how I decide to spend my money. Thankfully I read in a genre that is popular so I am able to find plenty. I still want to read what I want to read so I am happy about that.

I also signed up with one publishers email list catering to my reading preferences and have picked up stuff that way too.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I go to the amazon store with a book in mind. With over 9 million titles available, I don't have time to browse even a fraction of the books in the genre I'm choosing. I still choose books the old fashioned way, either because of a recommendation, or an interesting review from a variety of different sources. I also buy a specific book to support independent writers I've gotten to know.

Debra


----------



## Autumn Jordon (Jul 21, 2010)

Atunah, I hear you. In today's ecomony we're all watching our dollars. As an new author signed with a publisher, I wish I had some say in the selling price of my books. I'd like to offer a discounted price for a period to entice new readers to give me a try, but I can't.  I have to compete with season authors on their own turf. 

Hi, Debra.  Thanks for commenting. Are there any reviewers you go to time after time for recommendations?


----------



## Christine Kersey (Feb 13, 2011)

Autumn Jordon said:


> Kersey, You're the first to mention topic. Do you use this method when searching for fiction novels?


Yes, but I've really only used it when looking for dystopian or post-apocalyptic novels (because I've been into that genre lately). But I've found many books that way that I would not have otherwise found. I wonder how many other readers do searches by topic.


----------



## leeannebenjamin (Feb 20, 2011)

I love word of mouth and hearing about great books from other people!

Here is a link to a great new author and her debut novel!

http://cherylshireman.com/blog/


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Primarily from my wife.  She tells me to read something, I read it.  She's the most widely read person I've ever met, so I trust her judgment.  It's similar to the way I'm never allowed the TV remote.  She controls that and the DVR.  But her choices always work, even when I think they might be weird.


----------



## Autumn Jordon (Jul 21, 2010)

Kersey, I'm writing a novel involving the US Marshals and just tried your method. The search brought up several books that I'm taking a closer look at. I also searched romance, comedy, and baseball and it brought up one. But, looking at the what others have bought, I found more books that fall into that realm.  So it works, girl.  Thanks.  

Hi, Lee Anne. Thanks for commenting. Several others agree with you.

Hi, Bob. Nice to see you here. It was great talking to you briefly and Jenn last October, in NJ. Unfornately, while my DH has great taste, he is not a reader. He controls the remote.  I wanted one with more power, for christmas but didn't get it.


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

I totally use the subject matter or keyword search method. My upcoming mystery series is set in the dance world, so needless to say, I wanted to read other books featuring dancers.

I wish I could get book suggestions from my husband, but alas, he's not a reader. The few books he reads aren't my taste, either.


----------



## easyreader (Feb 20, 2011)

Word of mouth.  I read the NY Times book review every Sunday for laughs.  Poets, literary writers, etc.  Rarely do they have anything of substance in there.  I like Jon Stewart's recommendations.  To see the author actually there and talk about the book is groovy.


----------



## tawnytaylor (Feb 19, 2011)

I also rely heavily on Amazon's "Customers Who Bought This Item Also Bought" feature. It's by far the most helpful feature on Amazon. In fact, when I used to work in a small inde bookstore, I would use it to help readers find new authors/books to try when I wasn't familiar with their particular genre. It's incredibly helpful. I also download and read a LOT of samples. LOVE being able to read samples at my leisure and buy from the comfort of home.


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

Along with several others here, word-of-mouth the old fashioned way or via Goodreads friends really helps me out. The searches in Amazon also come in handy for me. Add to that several writer friends whose books I'm looking fowrad to and my TBR list is usually pretty well loaded. 

Mark


----------



## ReneAZ (Jan 1, 2011)

I read a lot of posts on what others are currently reading.
That's where I discovered a wonderful book - Mudbound - that I never heard of.  It is so helpful when they include a link to the Amazon page (don't really understand why some links just go to the book cover  
Anyway, previously I tended to stay with a few "go to" authors, and the best seller list, my kindle and kindleboards has opened up a whole new world of wonderful writers that I have never heard of!


----------



## Autumn Jordon (Jul 21, 2010)

I agree, ReneAz, kindleboards has helped me find a few authors, and like Mark my kindle now has a TBR pile started.


----------

